# Jump from Marine Corps Infantry to Army Rangers



## SR-25 (Apr 28, 2010)

Im considering making the transition. Does anyone know the exact process? I have about a year left on my contract and was wondering how to go about it. Ive heard that I would go straight to jump school and then RIP. Can anyone confirm this? Also, ive heard how the regular Army works about keeping rank when you make the transition, but how does it work with the Rangers? Theres rumors floating around that if you get out as an E-3 in the Corps, you can pick up E-4 right away and then E-5 about a year after that in the Army.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen an active Marine transfer but I have seen a couple prior service Marines come over, a couple from Motor T and an 0317.  The 0317 I think he did the warrior tranfer course or whatever it is called, did jump school then RIP.  He was the honor grad for the his RIP class and since he was prior service on top of being honor grad they sent him to Ranger School right after RIP.  I know this because he was in my Pre-Ranger class and also they let him choose his Battalion which he chose 2/75.  I think (but don't quote me on this) he said he lost rank entering, went from an E-5 to an E-4.  He went straight through Ranger school and got assigned to our sniper/recce section at 2/75 upon arrival.  He picked up his E-5 pretty fast, like a couple of months of being in Battalion.

Once you graduate RASP I am sure they may ask you if you want to attend Ranger School.  If you get the opportunity to attend and graduate if you were an E-3 you automatically get promoted to E-4.  Getting from E-4 to E-5 may take some time depending on several variables, usually there are several Tabbed E-4's waiting for Team Leader slots.

If you are not given the chance to attend Ranger School after RASP no worries, this is the time to share the hardships of being a private in Ranger Battalion which will gain you acceptance among your peers and assimilate yourself with how we (Rangers) conduct business.  If your hard charging squared away like most Marines you will be off to Ranger School in no time. A former Marine in my platoon took over my team when I was getting ready to leave, the sad part is he got into an alcohol related incident and got the boot.  Great guy, just a bad decision.

Talk to a Regiment Recuiter and he will be able to get you squared away. Ranger Regiment is always in need of good dudes.

Good luck man


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 29, 2010)

With your experience in Marine infantry, your additional specialized training and experience with FAST, why not Recon or MARSOC? Don't get me wrong, I think aspiring to be an Army Ranger is a great thing.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 29, 2010)

SR- I was actually just wondering the same thing.  You beat me to the thread though.  However I'm not an 03xx, I'm a combat engineer.  If you get anymore info, if you could pass it along I would greatly appreciate it.  I'll do the same for you, I just have to wait a few days until I'm back from my pump.


----------



## SR-25 (Apr 29, 2010)

7point62 said:


> With your experience in Marine infantry, your additional specialized training and experience with FAST, why not Recon or MARSOC? Don't get me wrong, I think aspiring to be an Army Ranger is a great thing.


 
I was considering that, but our command is stressing customs and courtesies, marching, etc. There logic is that the wars are almost over so we need to transition back into a garrison life style. That might be ok for some Marines. But the whole tight sleeves, high boot blousings, blacked out chevrons, etc is not what I want to be worried about for the rest of my career. The garrison lifestyle just isnt me. Ive talked to some of the guys in Recon and MarSOC and they said their units are starting to do the same thing. Not saying its a bad thing, its just not me. So I just think its time to move on while I have the chance.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 29, 2010)

SR-25 said:


> I was considering that, but our command is stressing customs and courtesies, marching, etc. There logic is that the wars are almost over so we need to transition back into a garrison life style. That might be ok for some Marines. But the whole tight sleeves, high boot blousings, blacked out chevrons, etc is not what I want to be worried about for the rest of my career. The garrison lifestyle just isnt me. Ive talked to some of the guys in Recon and MarSOC and they said their units are starting to do the same thing. Not saying its a bad thing, its just not me. So I just think its time to move on while I have the chance.


 
And I was afraid this was going to happen; I've been saying it for the last couple of years...

In 2003-2005, we had a percentage of Marines that got out of the Corps specifically because they didn't want to go to war.  Now we're seeing a generation of young Marines (sergeants-staff sergeants for the most part, but some corporals too) that know nothing BUT war.  These are the jarheads that have been in 6-10 years and many have them have done 4-5 tours in Iraq/Afghanistan.  And when they've been here in garrison, they haven't done much but go on leave, spend the relatiely "big bucks" they earned over there (too many Escalades on CL when I left...), and trained up for the next deployment.  As things quiet down, money dries up, and the old BS increases, we're going to see the majority of these Marines leave the Corps before they spend their days painting rocks and field daying the barracks three times a week because the first sergeant's in a bad mood.

We will lose our seed corn if we aren't careful.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2010)

0699 said:


> And I was afraid this was going to happen; I've been saying it for the last couple of years...
> 
> In 2003-2005, we had a percentage of Marines that got out of the Corps specifically because they didn't want to go to war.  Now we're seeing a generation of young Marines (sergeants-staff sergeants for the most part, but some corporals too) that know nothing BUT war.  These are the jarheads that have been in 6-10 years and many have them have done 4-5 tours in Iraq/Afghanistan.  And when they've been here in garrison, they haven't done much but go on leave, spend the relatiely "big bucks" they earned over there (too many Escalades on CL when I left...), and trained up for the next deployment.  As things quiet down, money dries up, and the old BS increases, we're going to see the majority of these Marines leave the Corps before they spend their days painting rocks and field daying the barracks three times a week because the first sergeant's in a bad mood.
> 
> We will lose our seed corn if we aren't careful.



This post reminded of the followiing quote from _The Centurions_:


> I'd like...two armies: one for display, with lovely guns, tanks, little soldiers, fanfares, staffs, distinguished and doddering generals, and dear little regimental officers...an army that would be shown for a modest fee on every fairground in the country.
> 
> The other would be the real one, composed entirely of young enthusiasts in camouflage battledress, who would not be put on display but from whom all sorts of tricks would be taught. That's the army in which I should like to fight.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 30, 2010)

SR-25 said:


> I was considering that, but our command is stressing customs and courtesies, marching, etc. There logic is that the wars are almost over so we need to transition back into a garrison life style. That might be ok for some Marines. But the whole tight sleeves, high boot blousings, blacked out chevrons, etc is not what I want to be worried about for the rest of my career. The garrison lifestyle just isnt me. Ive talked to some of the guys in Recon and MarSOC and they said their units are starting to do the same thing. Not saying its a bad thing, its just not me. So I just think its time to move on while I have the chance.




Brother, you have no idea how well I understand. ;) Go for it, future Ranger...


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 30, 2010)

0699 said:


> And I was afraid this was going to happen; I've been saying it for the last couple of years...
> 
> In 2003-2005, we had a percentage of Marines that got out of the Corps specifically because they didn't want to go to war.  Now we're seeing a generation of young Marines (sergeants-staff sergeants for the most part, but some corporals too) that know nothing BUT war.  These are the jarheads that have been in 6-10 years and many have them have done 4-5 tours in Iraq/Afghanistan.  And when they've been here in garrison, they haven't done much but go on leave, spend the relatiely "big bucks" they earned over there (too many Escalades on CL when I left...), and trained up for the next deployment.  As things quiet down, money dries up, and the old BS increases, we're going to see the majority of these Marines leave the Corps before they spend their days painting rocks and field daying the barracks three times a week because the first sergeant's in a bad mood.
> 
> We will lose our seed corn if we aren't careful.




(This is exactly what happened in the Corps after VN. Instead of Escalades at Camp Swampy it was GTOs. You had all these charged up E4 & E5 03 combat vets raking pine needles--or supervising the raking of pine needles. Inspections up the ass. The only times we were happy and motivated were the very rare live fire opportunities or when we were out humping the pine scrub on training ops. Guys could not wait to GTFO. And sorry, don't mean to hijack)


----------



## 0699 (Apr 30, 2010)

7point62 said:


> (This is exactly what happened in the Corps after VN. Instead of Escalades at Camp Swampy it was GTOs. You had all these charged up E4 & E5 03 combat vets raking pine needles--or supervising the raking of pine needles. Inspections up the ass. The only times we were happy and motivated were the very rare live fire opportunities or when we were out humping the pine scrub on training ops. Guys could not wait to GTFO. And sorry, don't mean to hijack)


 
Maybe this needs it's own thread... "How the drawdown will influence retention".


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 30, 2010)

To address the rank thing (and things might have/probably have changed):  I talked to my MLI (5th group SFC) at DLI and he told me I could keep my SGT stripes if I completed the Army school for Sgts (BNOC I think).  I'd be a Specialist until I completed BNOC then I'd get my 3 stripes back.  Good luck - I'd have probably enlisted into the Rangers back in the day if I knew how things REALLY were.


----------



## cbiwv (May 1, 2010)

I'll share this. As soon as I got out of AIT. I went to my duty station and we were immediately deployed for Desert Shield/Storm. I really enjoyed my combat experience. It was what I joined the Army for. My NCOIC/section chief thought I was crazy. He said I needed to understand that people were dying out here and this was not a game. I also got to experience the war from different angles. I got to be a driver. I got to be on the advance party/recon team. I got to participate in majority of our unit's fire missions. It was a solid combat experience. Then it ended. We ended up back in Garlstedt, Germany where it was all spit and shine. There was very little opportunity to go to the field because the base was small as were the local training grounds and it was difficult for our unit to get much field time because of that. We also did not go to Graf very often because of distance and other factors I am sure I am unaware of. So the 15 months I spent in Germany was garrison BS. I despised it even though I became very good at starching a uniform and putting a little wax on the tip of my boots. Then the base got deactivated. I went to the 101st from there. I became part of one of the units who did not go to the field as often as some of the other batteries. More of the same garrison bs. I spent my last three years of my enlistment under these lame conditions. I could not wait to ETS the Army because this is what my experience was during  peacetime. I also experienced a bad run of 1st Sgts with three of them being relieved of duty. This made me assume the Army lacked leadership development and I was scared that if I were to be a career soldier that I would possibly suffer the same fate. I ETS when my time was up. I need to add that civilian life has been even more boring. Maybe it's just tough for guys like me to find my place.


----------



## dknob (May 1, 2010)

I went through RIP in early 04, we had one former 03?? Marine who was in one of the MEUs. He spent four years and I think he got out as an E-5 but when he reenlisted in the Army he was brought in as an E-4 because he didnt transition, and I think he waited a couple of years after his original USMC ETS date. He didnt make it through so I really don't know if he would have fast-tracked to get his tab and subsequent E-5 back, but with FAST time; they would give you a slot for RS right away.


----------



## cbiwv (May 1, 2010)

dknob said:


> I went through RIP in early 04, we had one former 03?? Marine who was in one of the MEUs. He spent four years and I think he got out as an E-5 but when he reenlisted in the Army he was brought in as an E-4 because he didnt transition, and I think he waited a couple of years after his original USMC ETS date. He didnt make it through so I really don't know if he would have fast-tracked to get his tab and subsequent E-5 back, but with FAST time; they would give you a slot for RS right away.


 
What a Marine failed to make it through RIP? Didn't think it was possible.


----------



## dknob (May 1, 2010)

Cole Range sucked


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 1, 2010)

When I was looking at going the SF route the recruiter told me I could keep my rank (Sgt). However, he is a recruiter so......

On the other subject, MARSOC isn't a bad place to be at all. The only real problem we have is big Marine Corps TRYING to be in the mix via various control measures. At the Company and Team level we aren't spending all day field daying or having uniform inspections or formations. No body, at least at the company or below is running around screaming about hair cuts or uniforms. Its pretty much big boy rules clean up your mess, know your job, and don't do anything stupid. When its time to work we work hard, if there is no work we go home. The HQ guys are a different story but they live in their world and we live in ours. Once we grow some in house leadership things should level out pretty well. Just going through some growing pains. Either way you go I hope things work out the way you plan.


----------



## cbiwv (May 1, 2010)

Hitman2/3 said:


> When I was looking at going the SF route the recruiter told me I could keep my rank (Sgt). However, he is a recruiter so......
> 
> On the other subject, MARSOC isn't a bad place to be at all. The only real problem we have is big Marine Corps TRYING to be in the mix via various control measures. At the Company and Team level we aren't spending all day field daying or having uniform inspections or formations. No body, at least at the company or below is running around screaming about hair cuts or uniforms. Its pretty much big boy rules clean up your mess, know your job, and don't do anything stupid. When its time to work we work hard, if there is no work we go home. The HQ guys are a different story but they live in their world and we live in ours. Once we grow some in house leadership things should level out pretty well. Just going through some growing pains. Either way you go I hope things work out the way you plan.



So you enjoy MARSOC?


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah. Just like anywhere there are things that can be better, but all in all I love it. I might try to move on to bigger things in a few years but at the same time I wouldn't mind finishing my career here. I've come to realize that no matter how high up the food chain you go there will always be something that you don't like, it all just depends on how much of a head ache it is.


----------



## 0699 (May 2, 2010)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Yeah. Just like anywhere there are things that can be better, but all in all I love it. I might try to move on to bigger things in a few years but at the same time I wouldn't mind finishing my career here. I've come to realize that no matter how high up the food chain you go *there will always be something that you don't like*, it all just depends on how much of a head ache it is.


 
1) Every organization has it's 10%, whether it be people or BS.

2) No organization is as shiny from the inside as it is from the outside.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 2, 2010)

Too true.


----------



## cbiwv (May 2, 2010)

Hitman you nailed it. I was immature when I made my decision to leave the Army when I did. I thought I was bored for my last three years and I did not like the garrison bs which ended up not being as bad as the bs I have had to put up with in the civilian world. My bad knee played a factor in my decision but maybe I would have still given it a shot knowing what I know now. I've also met many more people in the civilain world that I have not liked than what I did in the military. Seems I have found very few people who give a 100% at anything and this really is a issue for me especially at work. Good luck with your career. My father was a two tour Marine in Nam and my cousin was Force Recon for years.


----------



## JimMCpog (Aug 25, 2010)

0699 said:


> And I was afraid this was going to happen; I've been saying it for the last couple of years...
> 
> In 2003-2005, we had a percentage of Marines that got out of the Corps specifically because they didn't want to go to war.  Now we're seeing a generation of young Marines (sergeants-staff sergeants for the most part, but some corporals too) that know nothing BUT war.  These are the jarheads that have been in 6-10 years and many have them have done 4-5 tours in Iraq/Afghanistan.  And when they've been here in garrison, they haven't done much but go on leave, spend the relatiely "big bucks" they earned over there (too many Escalades on CL when I left...), and trained up for the next deployment.  As things quiet down, money dries up, and the old BS increases, we're going to see the majority of these Marines leave the Corps before they spend their days painting rocks and field daying the barracks three times a week because the first sergeant's in a bad mood.
> 
> *We will lose our seed corn if we aren't careful.*



Isn't that what happened after the first Gulf War?
Massive cuts, then transition to a garrison mindset and games played in order to bring back discipline to the force? Contractors are happy to take experienced folks off the hands of the military and sell that experience right back to them for training cadres and operational consulting.

Something similar happened after the Viet Nam war where the military had to drastically reorganize and boot out a lot of people considered to be bad NCOs. The idea was the bring professionalism back to the military.

I wish they wouldn't repeat this.


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Just from what I saw I am pretty sure any NCO coming from another branch will lose his rank unless he has completed any of the NCO academies...  And, knowing how most people are...  "Marines suck" coming from Army people, and "Army sucks" coming from Marines...  etc etc...  I'd just keep it to myself until you have got to Battalion and made your own foot print...  Then let it out, but don't until then because who knows who will make a bad judgment for all the wrong reasons and well "Screw you over" of some sorts.  Like stated above, I would def. get in touch with a recruiter from the Regiment and I am sure they would know all the processed your about to embark on...  And to be honest, we have the same things going on with formations and whatnot.  Hell I was a sniper for about 3 years and even on relaxed grooming standards we were doing daily formations.  It's all about who TOP is and whatnot.  But I wish you the best of luck on your Journey and keep us posted!


----------

